# Where do I stand?



## Kensai (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've got some questions about moving to Canada and I'm a bit confused about where I'm standing.

Basically, I am European, but moved to Canada when I was a teenager and stayed there for 7 years with my parents. We had permanent residency and I graduated from Canadian High School.

However, the cold weather was really getting to us and we missed Europe so we moved back. This was 6 years ago. At the moment I am studying Optometry but still have a few years to go.

Now sorry if this sounds daft, but hypothetically, if I wanted to go back to Canada, where do I stand? Would I have to go through the immigration process from square one? 

If so, I have a cousin who recently got his Canadian passport, does that help me at all if he sponsors me?

One more thing, in Waterloo they have an optometry bridging program for Overseas students which is a course which is a year long but I can only do it after graduating. If I do this, do I get a student Visa which allows me to apply for residency?

If someone could shed light on this, that'd be great. I'm not dying to move to Canada, but with the crisis happening in Europe I think it's good to keep options open.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You would need to start at the beginning. Your cousin cannot sponsor you. You should read:-
Travel and Work Abroad | Temporary Work Visa For Travel and Work in Canada for Foreign Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have a link to that bridging program? Is is a program offered through the university, or is it a bridging program offered to permanent residents and other immigrants to transfer their skills?


----------



## Kensai (Jan 13, 2013)

If you google Waterloo University optometry bridging program it's right there. Sorry I would post the link but I haven't done enough posts for the site to allow me to do that.

Here, it is offered by the university.

Does that mean I'd have to apply for a student Visa, do the program, which lasts a year, pay the tuition, which won't be cheap, and then hope I can find a job and have someone sponsor me?

If I'm right, that sounds awful risky.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If your family was in Canada for 7 years, why didn't you apply for Canadian Citizenship (anytime after your first 3 years)? Had you done that, you, your whole family, could go back and forth as you please... 

Have you, by any chance, lived with a Canadian Citizen(?) for the last 6 years?

How old were you when you left Canada and what province were you living in?


----------



## Kensai (Jan 13, 2013)

Because we didn't like Canada enough to apply.

I was 17 when I left and I was in Ontario. No, not in the last 6 years.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

As you only minor child (17) at the time your parents chose to leave Canada, and not under your control, there's a chance you may be able to revive your PR. Contact the Canadian Consulate and apply for a PR travel document and see what happens, with it you can travel to Canada and apply for your PR card.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think you qualifiy for that birdging program, because these are the prerequisites:
Academic entry requirements

Individuals interested in applying to the International Optometric Bridging Program must meet the following requirements: 


> 1.Be currently licensed or registered (or eligible to be licensed or registered) to practise optometry in the country where their optometric education was completed, and
> 2.Have successfully completed either: a.the equivalent of 3 complete academic years of full-time undergraduate university study prior to entering an optometry school and a 4 year optometry degree, or
> b.the equivalent of a 4 year optometry degree followed by 3 years of optometric work experience outside Canada


Entry requirements | International Optometric Bridging Program

(You said you were 17 when you left Canada, and that's 6 years ago. So you're 23 and at that age I don't think you've finished 7 years of university studies to become a registered/licensed optometrist?)

Also take a look at this:
Get the right documents – Study in Canada
So before you can get a study permit, you need to prove that you have the money for tuition + at least $10,000/year. It's expensive...


----------



## Kensai (Jan 13, 2013)

EVHB said:


> I don't think you qualifiy for that birdging program, because these are the prerequisites:
> Academic entry requirements
> 
> Individuals interested in applying to the International Optometric Bridging Program must meet the following requirements:
> ...


Being licensed in my country won't be a problem once I am qualified and I will have 4 year of optometry in Scotland but I will have to work for 3 years here before I can go through with this.

I'm not sure how much the tuition will be, but 10,000 dollars a year should be doable.



Liam(at)Large said:


> A*s you only minor child (17) at the time your parents chose to leave Canada, and not under your control, there's a chance you may be able to revive your PR.* Contact the Canadian Consulate and apply for a PR travel document and see what happens, with it you can travel to Canada and apply for your PR card.


How much of a strong case do you think that is?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kensai said:


> Being licensed in my country won't be a problem once I am qualified and I will have 4 year of optometry in Scotland but I will have to work for 3 years here before I can go through with this.
> 
> I'm not sure how much the tuition will be, but 10,000 dollars a year should be doable.
> 
> ...


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Highly unlikely.


Not highly unlikely at all. I know a brother and sister who left Canada when they were 14 and 16 respectively and were able to revive their PR, one to return for med school the other to study to become an accountant. They went back to Moscow until their early 20s.


----------



## Kensai (Jan 13, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Not highly unlikely at all. I know a brother and sister who left Canada when they were 14 and 16 respectively and were able to revive their PR, one to return for med school the other to study to become an accountant. They went back to Moscow until their early 20s.


That's very interesting.


----------

